# [Q] Sprint Photon Unlocked Bootloader On Bionic?



## MisterCTW (Jul 13, 2011)

Is it possible? They seem like the same phone.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

It would have been done long ago if possible.


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

The Photon runs a Tegra2 SoC, the same as the Atrix. The BIONIC runs on a TI OMAP4 4430 SoC.
The two are boot loaders are not compatible.


----------



## MisterCTW (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for answering my question guys. Good to know.


----------

